# Bell albino Mack snow x Enigma het bell



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

What would the offspring of this pairing be - Bell albino Mack snow x Enigma het bell.

and also

Bell albino enigma x mack snow enigma 

Thought I was getting the handle on genetics - but, I think it was a false start lol.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

wouldnt the second one be 100% mack snow enigmas all het for bell lol im new to genetics aswell and trying to get the hang of it. sometimes i just wish i took biology :bash:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> wouldnt the second one be 100% mack snow enigmas all het for bell lol im new to genetics aswell and trying to get the hang of it. sometimes i just wish i took biology :bash:


Hmm - I suppose thats quite feasible lol (I did take biology, didn't help though).


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol i tried and thats all that counts lmao:bash:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, thanks for that lol. You did good.:no1:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Great-Geckos said:


> What would the offspring of this pairing be - Bell albino Mack snow x Enigma het bell.
> 
> and also
> 
> ...


 
Bell albino Mack snow x Enigma het bell.
12.5% normal het bell
12.5% mack snow het bell
12.5% enigma het bell
12.5% mack snow enigma het bell
12.5% bell
12.5% mack snow bell
12.5% bell enigma
12.5% mack snow enigma

enigma x enigma is still not recomended untill it's proven not to amplify any issues with the morph but enigma (visual het) x enigma (visual het) gets you 75% enigmas


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

boywonder said:


> Bell albino Mack snow x Enigma het bell.
> 12.5% normal het bell
> 12.5% mack snow het bell
> 12.5% enigma het bell
> ...


Thank you! So thats why you are called boywonder.:lol2: 

Yes, I realised after I'd posted, about the enigma x enigma crossing. 

Thanks for your help both of you.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

(There are a few ways this could work Depends wheather your enigma is single factor or double factor).

(1)Balbino enigma(SF) x Mack snow enigma(SF) = . 

Mack snow HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Enigma(DF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(DF) HET Balbino.
Normal HET Balbino.
-
(2)Balbino enigma(SF) x Mack snow enigma(DF) = .

Mack snow HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Enigma(DF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(DF) HET Balbino.
Normal HET Balbino.
-
(3)Balbino enigma(DF) x Mack snow enigma(DF) = .

Enigma(DF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(DF) HET Balbino.


Here's the tricky bit both single factor and double factor look THE SAME!.But genetically they are differant with the (SF) acting like the HET and (DF) acting like the visual.But they are visaually the same looking.Here's how is works.

Normal X Enigma-(single factor) = 50% Normal, 50% Enigma-(single factor) offspring.

Normal X Enigma-(double factor) = 100% Enigma-(single factor) offspring.

Enigma-(single factor) X Enigma-(single factor) = 25% Normal, 50% Enigma-(single factor), 25% Enigma-(double factor) offspring.

Enigma-(single factor) X Enigma-(double factor) = 50% Enigma-(single factor), 50% Enigma-(double factor) offspring.

Enigma-(double factor) X Enigma-(double factor) = 100% Enigma-(double factor) offspring.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm called boy wonder coz i have male wonder gecko called robin, the boywonder lol


no homozygous enigma's have been proven to exist have they gazz?
i only accounted for a het enigma as this is surely what great geckos has already or is planning to buy,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

(1)Balbino mack snow x Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.

Normal HET Balbino.
Mack snow HET Balbino
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino
Balbino normal.
Balbino mack snow 
Balbino enigma(SF)
Mack snow enigma(SF)
-
(2)Balbino mack snow x Enigma(DF) HET Balbino.

Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Balbino enigma(SF).
mack snow enigma(SF).


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

how many enigma offspring would it take to prove out a homozygous enigma ? provided he/she didn't throw out any non enigma's? 10, 20. 100?

so far i've had 4 from 4 eggs and he's an older enigma straight from keli hammok originaly, could have been from enigma x enigma parents but there's no way to find that out


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> no homozygous enigma's have been proven to exist have they gazz?
> i only accounted for a het enigma as this is surely what great geckos has already or is planning to buy,


I know but it's not as of yet been unproven coz people are rightly wary at preasant of enigma to enigma breedings.But some people have bit the bullet and done it.And these leo should by rights be enigma(SF)'s & enigma(DF)'s.And if there dominant in the way beleaved and that the turm dominant means then where just waiting on the day that some one breeds a Enigma(DF) x normal and gets 100% Enigma(SF).Then that will be the day that we know 100% fact the breeding ways of the enigma.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> how many enigma offspring would it take to prove out a homozygous enigma ? provided he/she didn't throw out any non enigma's? 10, 20. 100?
> 
> so far i've had 4 from 4 eggs and he's an older enigma straight from keli hammok originaly, could have been from enigma x enigma parents but there's no way to find that out


Well the only real way to know for sure is when you get 100% enigma offspring by the possible ways.

Normal X Enigma-(double factor) = 100% Enigma-(single factor) offspring.

Enigma-(single factor) X Enigma-(double factor) = 50% Enigma-(single factor), 50% Enigma-(double factor) offspring.

Enigma-(double factor) X Enigma-(double factor) = 100% Enigma-(double factor) offspring.

These result as you know are 100% enigma pain in the a$$ bit is you can't tell the (SF)'s from (DF)'s coz visually a enigma is a enigma.


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow - someone's been busy!

Thanks for that Gaz. About all I would ever need to know there :lol2:,
but not quite. :whistling2:

Can I be a pest and ask a couple more seeing as you are all so good at this.

What would a mack snow albino and a enigma het bell produce?

What would a mack snow albino and a bell enigma produce?

and

What would a mack snow albino and a mack snow enigma produce?

(sorry - am I taking the Michael a little, I do hope not, its juts I'm about to buy some leo's from 3 breeders lists and I know what I want to produce, I just want to know the best combination).

Am truly greatful for all your help - I do admire the knowledge you all have. I just hope that if I keep plugging away, it might happen to me one day.:whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

First when you say albino do you mean Talbino-AKA-Tremper albino ????.


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Ooh, no sorry - can't believe I missed that out. I meant bell not tremper.:blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Single factor.

Balbino mack snow X Enigma(SF) HET Balbino = .

Balbino mack snow.
Balbino mack snow enigma(SF).
Balbino normal.
Balbino enigma(SF).
Mack snow HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Normal HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
-
Balbino mack snow X Balbino enigma(SF) = .

Balbino mack snow.
Balbino mack snow enigma(SF).
Balbino normal.
Balbino enigma(SF).
- 
Balbino mack snow X Mack snow enigma(SF) = .

Mack snow HET Balbino.
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Normal HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Super snow HET Balbino.
Super snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
-
-
Double factor.

Balbino mack snow X Enigma(DF) HET Balbino = .

Balbino mack snow enigma(SF).
Balbino enigma(SF).
Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
-
Balbino mack snow X Balbino enigma(DF) = .

Balbino mack snow enigma(SF).
Balbino enigma(SF).
- 
Balbino mack snow X Mack snow enigma(DF) = .

Mack snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Enigma(SF) HET Balbino.
Super snow enigma(SF) HET Balbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

..q"p..


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

gazz said:


> ..q"p..


What does that mean?


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh I see - you mean its already there and I missed it. Sorry, I think my brain must have been addled by your absolute genius genetic knowledge and mine didn't interpret the info correctly by the time I got to there.

Sorry - and thank you again.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Great-Geckos said:


> What does that mean?


I [quoted] what i already wrote for single factor.Then changed the single factor info to double factor info.Then edited the single factor post then draged and droped the double factor infnto the same post as the already single factor post.It saves wrighting it over again as you only have to change bits.The ..q"p.. was just a doodle for the no longer needed post.


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Two of those are near enough exactly what I'm looking for - thank you loads!!


----------

